# Mark Forums Read



## marshall (Nov 13, 2010)

When I'm trying to use 'Mark Forum Rad' button it doesn't work and I get this message:


"vBulletin Message

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."


I was reading new posts and I just wanted to mark forums read as I usualy do after reading what I wanted but I couldn't. So I'm informing the administrator.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks will fix it.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 15, 2010)

should be fixed now. give it a try


----------



## marshall (Nov 17, 2010)

Works fine now. Thanks for a quick fix.


----------

